# Pics of my new and improved setup



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am providing pics of my latest setup on my predrilled 125g tank.
Pump: 2 Rio2500s
Heater: Won Bros 200W and 250W
Dark things are bags of peat moss
I only have the one silencer in place, and I hooked up the bulkheads differently. I made it so one end was for returned water and the other for draining, so I have a 3/4" and a 1" drain. The on the returns I use adapters to make the 1" bulkhead a 3/4" one.

The small 1/4" line is the fresh water drip supply, it isnt finished though, I am tapping a hole for it on the end right next to the pumps on the left this week so it will attach to the sump securely, and the spot its in now isnt very efficient


















I filled the drain overflow with bio balls and then put a foam pad on top, otherwise the overflow chamber is empty, no water stays in it.









This connects to the bulkhead on the sump for the autowater changer, and the hose line is for my siphon tube for gravel cleaning









I used couplings on almost all the connections so I can take it apart without cutting and patching









This shows the modified return overflow, this overflow stays full of water









These valves connect to the two pumps. The first valve is a ball valve so I can adjust water flow rates, and the second part (the bulge) is the check valve. A check valve stops water from coming back into the sump during power outages


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dude - that is way too much work for a fish tank


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

but it works a lot better than an AC500 or something like that. looking good nate!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It definately looks good nate. Im going to have to clean things up with my tank once the dual tank combo is complete (180 above, 100 below).

I wanted to know how that U shaped piping right before the inlet to the the sump proved to work? Remember you thought of it to decrease the sound of water going into the sump. Just wanted to know if it helped to reduce any noise.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

well there is alot less noise now, but I am not 100% its only because of the silencer. I have a shorter drain line which probably helps, I am gonna try the silencer on another tank without changing anything else to see how it works, its not that much work really, just some planning and organization


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

sweet but to much work for me give me an ac500 and emp and im good lol


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

grate stuff you have there nate!! hope you get it 100% soon


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

it'd be nice to have the room to have that sort of setup underneath all of my tanks, do you assemble all of the pvc linkage, and then just screw it into the coupler, or do you do all of your work upside down under the tank. After a while it's gonna start looking like the underbelly of a muscle car, with all those bells and whistles you've got there. Was that a 4 banger I saw in that picture??


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

damn, looking good.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I size up everything and put it together unglued to make sure it all fits right, once it does I gule it together and the use the couplings to screw it into place


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Damn Nate, your a fish crackhead dude. Your sooo addicted to his hobby. What else are your going to make? How about some shure easy way/equpiment to clean gravel beside the vacum. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

very nice nate!!!


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

you definitely have my kudos.. build me one now !!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I can sell replicas of the system for a decent price


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nate u are the guru of tanks


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice one Nate!!

One day if i've got a big basement under my house, im gonna put a massive tank in there and hook up a filtration system like that!!.
But i might have to fly you across here to the UK to install it for me









Good luck with it, and how about more piccys of the tank(s)?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I can see you're a real fanatic...congrats, seems a masterpiece to me!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I can see you're a real fanatic...congrats, seems a masterpiece to me!


 you have no idea


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

congrats on your accomplishments :







:


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

That is very nice!!

Is the drip line coming from An RO system? and how do you keep the water level even? Do you have a small hole drilled at the water level you want in the sump?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I do have an RO unit but I dont use it much, it leaves water too pure for fish life without adding something back into it, I run my water through a house filter that removes chlorine and many hard metals in water.

for water level control I bought a threaded bulkhead, and attached a threaded elbow to it, that way I just twist the elbow one way or another to raise and lower water height (got this idea from Knifeman)


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

how do you get the hose to constantly drip at a slow rate? Do you just turn the water faucet on real real real slow? I guess what I am trying to say, is how is the whole drip line thing set up?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I made it so I have a 1/4" hose with valve attached to it, you have to use 2 reducers to attach it though, then I set it so it drips fairly fast though


----------

